#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός TOPCON GTP - 3005N

## geop 2

Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός TOPCON GTP - 3005N 
Έτος αγοράς 7ος/2005
Με συνεχές συμβόλαιο συντήρησης από την TREE COMPANY
Τελευταία συντήρηση μετά την τελευταία χρήση στις 3-9-2014.Έκτοτε φυλάσεται.
Συνοδέυεται από τρίποδο και κοντάρι- πρίσμα.
το μηχάνημα είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση! 
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ Περιστερι Αττικης

----------

